# Work experience at Costa Coffee



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

On Monday, seeing as I'm in Year 11, it's my work experience week next week and I chose my favourite local cafe, Costa.









Sadly I'm not allowed on the coffee machines (Damn!) but should give me a chance to learn the drinks better, a bit more about coffee, espresso and the likes, hear the funny orders you get and have a laugh with the barista's!

Has anyone on here ever done work experience at a Costa Coffee before and is it a good learning experience about coffee and is it good fun at the same time?


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 20, 2010)

What can I say about Costa's!! I work for them at the moment.

It's unfortunate that they wont let you on the machine but WATCH WATCH WATCH. You may, hopefully get assigned person to work with but possibly not, totally depends on the store.

If you feel that you're not learning as much as you want about the coffee drinks ask the store manager to let you look at the 'Core operating standards manual for the drinks' it the Costa bible for all the drinks and how to make them.

hope you enjoy it though. If you need any questions answered or anything Costa related feel free to DM me.

Good luck


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks very much, I'll let you know how things go over time, and I'll certainly ask to look at the "Costa Bible"! I hope to learn a lot about coffee through this, and get a job there when I'm 16.


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow that should be fun, I hope it goes better than my Yr11 work experience, I went in on the thursday as per usual and by 10AM the business had gone bust and I had only been there for 4 days









Have fun, shame about not being able to play on the machines but never mind


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I wish I could have some work experience at Costa!!


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Well, I was going to update you all over the week I did the work experience, but I was simply so worn out!

I can certainly say I enjoyed it a lot though, I took as much notice as possible when I was around the coffee machines, damn it smelt good too! I drank lots of the (Free!) coffee too.









It was my first time working in a cafe, I got taught how to make the frescato's, I got to use the tills (Aha, the stupid orders are hilarious!) made food on the grills, and obviously helped with the cleaning up. Made me realise how much mess people make for the people who work in these places, not to mention the wasted food and drink. The baristas were awesome and friendly too. I hope to go back there and get a job next month...


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 20, 2010)

That's great SlowRoast, really glad you enjoyed it. Shame they didn't let you on the machine but better luck next time.



SlowRoast said:


> W and obviously helped with the cleaning up. Made me realise how much mess people make for the people who work in these places, not to mention the wasted food and drink..


yeah I know what you mean it drives me up the wall the mess people leave behind themselves but I guess this is the price we pay for working in an industry we love!


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Glad you had fun


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Good to hear you had a great time. Standing on your feet all day wears you out.

Cleaning is 60% of the job in any cafe. Keeping the cups clean (not so much an issue with takeaway coffee), the area around the grinder clean, backflushing groups, surface areas, food preparation, glass cleaning (fridges and windows etc) is essential. Then there is the end of day machine close down & cleaning routine that needs to be rigidly followed.

Amongst all that there is the coffee making process too.

Good luck with the job application. Always good to see passionate people entering the industry


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I have been a waitress in my time and I'm always careful to clean up and be polite when ordering food/drink. The general public can be odd creatures at times.


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah, I got half hour break within 6 and half hours, so I was pretty much on my feet all the time! Keeping the cups clean was a hassle, the dishwasher wasn't much good ... But I think putting up with all the cleaning is worth it.

I forgot to mention that I did get shown a "Grind and dose" by a barista! That was interesting to watch, I kept a watch on the tamping too, as that's one thing I'm a bit on the fence with, most times I get it right but I go wrong every now and then.

You're right about the general public there, Sandy ... I had to clean up someone's Mocha off a leather chair and all off the table legs because they hit it with their hand when being silly, it was hard to keep a smile on my face there as they laughed about me cleaning it up ...


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

They sound a bit disrespectful. :-(


----------

